# looking for t-shirt screen printing services in Los Angeles



## kasabian (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Can anyone recommend me somewhere in Los Angeles where I can have my t-shirt designs screen printed? 

thanks


----------



## SOSnicola (Apr 28, 2010)

david k's/t-shirt pros on venice blvd. they've got pretty good pricing and a lot of people use them. Custom T-Shirts and Silk Screen Shirt Printing by T-Shirt Pros


----------

